# I do not know for how long but Louise



## Russell Williams (Nov 2, 2012)

is definately able to do more then simply worry about how soon she will be out of a hospital or nursing home. At least at this time she is again about to drive and give interviews to reporters.

http://www.herald-mail.com/lifestyl...eekly-scrabble-night-20121101,0,3916103.story

The story talks about a "Grande Dame" of SCRABBLE.


----------

